# '07's Doomed Tea Party



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Well, I was supposed to have a Dark Alice themed tea party this month-- a Spooks in September type of deal, but due to a lack of interest and energy on my part to host anything in 80 degree weather, invites never quite made it out and only a couple goodie boxes were completed. We were to have a twistedly refined time with cookies, cake, tea, playing croquet out among the tombstones...

"You would have been invited..."









And this years treasures...

















More on Halloween '07 - a set on Flickr

It may still happen. We'll see.


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Now that's a party I'd love to go to.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

That is cool...is that original work on the card?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Daddy's Little, 
I hosted a Mad Tea Party a few times here in So. Cali., my wife baked a "Mad Hatter" cake which was multi-tiered but she made it look all wobbly. Where I work at, one of our clients is Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf and my contact there donated different flavored and colored teas. We went around Yard Sales looking for different and unique chairs. One year we made sure everything was Black and White on the table, then the following year everything were Reds. I invited only about 10 of our closest friends. It was fun.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

tonguesandwich said:


> That is cool...is that original work on the card?


The card art is about seven different images on the outside and about six on the inside-- none mine-- but I did the final composite in photo shop. I wish they were! Everything else is stuff that I made myself though, save for the heart and mini-skulls.



> One year we made sure everything was Black and White on the table,


My theme would've extended to the B&W theme too, hence the boxes. I just never got around to working it into the invites. On the tea situation, I personally don't like it and I know my friends don't like it, so I would've had a standard tea, but then had other substitutes as well. If it's a mad tea party it wouldn't really matter, right?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice invite DLC...
how bout some long island tea LOL
what is the rat sitting in in that cup?


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

You should get a copy of the old video game 
"Alice by American Mcgee" if you like the "Dark Alice" theme. I'm sure you could get one on Ebay.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

American McGee's Alice was cool...rumor that he is working on the film "American McGee's Oz" then turning that to a game


----------

